# FreeBSD on Odys Prime (rk3188 board)



## Wendler Ronny (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I just wanted to ask a question about building FreeBSD for the Odys prime tablet PC which uses the rk3188 board, i just wanted to know if those instructions would apply for my device and what would be possible limitations / problems?

I really would love to use this great system on my tablet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hipboi (Dec 29, 2014)

There is some information about FreeBSD on radxa rock, which is rk3188 based. You can refer it here:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Radxa Rock


----------



## Wendler Ronny (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, but I've already found that link and I also linked it in to my first post.  I wanted to know if it would also work with the odys prime which is build on the rk3188, because the Rdxa is a development board based on the rk3188 I'm a bit unsure if that could work.

The CPU and the rest of the hardware seems to be the same but there is a second thing that confuses me, those instructions build armv6 and not armv7a (it is what the CPU should support).

And the last thing I would like to know if the screen and the USB ports would work. The touch functionality does not have to work, the screen should simply display things, over the usb ports I can connect mouse and keyboard.


----------



## BSDBernd (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow I am really searching for such a solution (Edit: I mean the Radxa Rock so it is sadly not an answer to the original post), economic and it is running FreeBSD. How fast is that thing, is it enough power to browse or to write texts etc.?


----------

